# Triple wall stove pipe?



## suprz (Sep 26, 2012)

At the fireplace shop today, (ordering touch up paint for the jotul) i asked the owner about chimney pipe and he only installs triple wall stainless pipe.   I have never heard of this type.  He said it only has air gaps between the pipes, no hard packed insulation.  He said it is rated up to 2500 degrees.   Does anyone here use anything like this?  He didnt tell me the name of the pipe company though


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Triple wall is commonly used, especially going through attic spaces and as the top section of the chimney through the roof.  Remains cooler to the touch than double or single and is code in many installations.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 27, 2012)

Expensive per foot and not needed for the full length of most chimneys.  I use double and then triple in the attic and out the roof.  Much pricier given that it's stainless.


----------



## corey21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Triple wall keep gases hot and it is code.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Triple wall is not required and not code that I know of. Class A, UL 103 HT and ULC S604 (MH7399) are the required ratings. There are thousands if not millions of installations done with good quality refractory insulated double-wall pipe. Our house being amongst them. An example would be DuraVent's DuraTech (double wall) as compared to DuraPlus (triple wall). Both are rated UL 103 HT, yet the double-wall is the slightly more expensive product with a heavier gauge inner stainless wall.


----------



## FyreBug (Sep 27, 2012)

I heard triple wall is not as effective as double wall. Is that correct? Is there any downside to triple wall?

In Canada, triple wall is not allowed in any installations.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

I was under the assumption that triple wall would be phased out to class A insulated pipe.  I've been wrong before.  As Fyrebug stated, I'm pretty sure you HAVE to use class A in Canada.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Could be some confusion here with definitions. There is a difference between triple wall pipe that is totally air cooled and 3 wall pipe that has an inner refractory insulation and an air jacket on the exterior wall. 

suprz, what brand and model of pipe is your dealer promoting?


----------



## realstihl (Sep 27, 2012)

I had some of that triple wall air insulated stuff one time at our old house. I didn't like it at all. Preway was the name brand I think. Galvanized outer with ss liner. Lots of creosote.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was mistaken.  I have Class A stainless.  I thought that was the same as triple wall.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I was mistaken. I have Class A stainless. I thought that was the same as triple wall.


 You should be happy!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 27, 2012)

My Simpson is Triple wall Class A. It has about 1/2"-3/4" insulation between the inner wall and 2nd wall, then about 2" of air gap to the outer wall. About 10" in diameter total. 

So some triple wall is insulated.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My Simpson is Triple wall Class A. It has about 1/2"-3/4" insulation between the inner wall and 2nd wall, then about 2" of air gap to the outer wall. About 10" in diameter total.
> 
> So some triple wall is insulated.


I was always under that assumption, but others told me that ALL triple wall was NOT insulated. Good to know. I know I wouldn't want the un-insulated stuff on my house. I'm really happy with the Class A double wall I have. Looks great, draws great, stays relatively clean (mostly because I'm burning wood thats been seasoned for 2 to 3 years) and it stays reasonable to the touch. It gets warm but not hot....


----------



## corey21 (Sep 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> Could be some confusion here with definitions. There is a difference between triple wall pipe that is totally air cooled and 3 wall pipe that has an inner refractory insulation and an air jacket on the exterior wall.
> 
> suprz, what brand and model of pipe is your dealer promoting?


 
I am confused....


----------



## suprz (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunately i dont know the name of the brand of pipe.  When i go back to pick up the touch up paint for the F3 i will ask.  I think he said the pipe was rated up to 2500 degrees?


----------



## oldspark (Sep 27, 2012)

Triple wall pipe with no insulation and just air gaps is not as good as the insulated pipe.


----------



## suprz (Sep 27, 2012)

oldspark said:


> Triple wall pipe with no insulation and just air gaps is not as good as the insulated pipe.


That is what i was thinking, it has to have some kind of insulation in one of the triple wall spaces. There would be mothing but air to stop the heat from radiating outward through the layers


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

suprz said:


> Unfortunately i dont know the name of the brand of pipe. When i go back to pick up the touch up paint for the F3 i will ask. I think he said the pipe was rated up to 2500 degrees?


 
Beware of salesmen blowing smoke. Get the specifics.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

suprz said:


> That is what i was thinking, it has to have some kind of insulation in one of the triple wall spaces. There would be mothing but air to stop the heat from radiating outward through the layers


 
Not nothing, though not as much protection without the insulation. There is zc fireplace approved, triple wall pipe with just air gaps between the layers. I believe this is lower temp rated, but it's late so I'll let you look it up.


----------



## suprz (Sep 28, 2012)

I called the shop back and the name of the pipe is "AIRJET"   anyone using this pipe or know anything about it?  The shop guy said they have been using this pipe exclusively for many years and have had zero failures or issues


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2012)

Learn something every day. This is the first time I've heard of AirJet. Rated at 2100F UL-103HT

http://www.csiworldwide.com/AirJet/All-Fuel Chimney.htm


----------



## RAW Chimney (Nov 2, 2017)

ScotO said:


> I was under the assumption that triple wall would be phased out to class A insulated pipe.  I've been wrong before.  As Fyrebug stated, I'm pretty sure you HAVE to use class A in Canada.


Class A is not and has not been allowed in Canada for years.


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2017)

RAW Chimney said:


> Class A is not and has not been allowed in Canada for years.


That is not true at all


----------



## Squisher (Nov 2, 2017)

RAW Chimney said:


> Class A is not and has not been allowed in Canada for years.



How so?  ULC s627(650c chimney) class A chimney pipe is the standard. All new manufactured chimney in Canada should be class A ulc s627 650c, unless a factory built fireplace specifically lists triple wall ulc s604 rated pipe. Otherwise all chimney pipe is ulc s627 class A chimney.

What other type of manufactured chimney do you see?


----------



## RAW Chimney (Nov 2, 2017)

Squisher said:


> How so?  ULC s627(650c chimney) class A chimney pipe is the standard. All new manufactured chimney in Canada should be class A ulc s627 650c, unless a factory built fireplace specifically lists triple wall ulc s604 rated pipe. Otherwise all chimney pipe is ulc s627 class A chimney.
> 
> What other type of manufactured chimney do you see?


Sorry should have said must be certified to S627.  The older Class A (with no S627) was what I was thinking of.  The Oliver MacLeod Square A as an example.  When we say Class A without the S627 (we assume S604) - my bad.  Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Squisher (Nov 2, 2017)

We've had ulc s627 since about 1980. So most all chimney pipe  we see up here should be to that standard and if it isn't because it's older it's probably at or near the end of it's safe useable life anyways. 

But it is still all class A chimney.


----------

